# Amante e sesso



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

sesso meraviglioso con l'amante
e con la moglie quindi casini

insomma l'amante mi piace un sacco fisicamente e poi dolcissima simpatica ironica
e questo mi rende freddo a casa

rimedi?


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sesso meraviglioso con l'amante
> e con la moglie quindi casini
> 
> insomma l'amante mi piace un sacco fisicamente e poi dolcissima simpatica ironica
> ...



l'amante ti piace un  sacco in quanto amante...se diventasse moglie sarebbe esattamente come la tua e ti cercheresti un'altra amante....


----------



## Tebe (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sesso meraviglioso con l'amante
> e con la moglie quindi casini
> 
> insomma l'amante mi piace un sacco fisicamente e poi dolcissima simpatica ironica
> ...


Fai finta di fare sesso meraviglioso anche con la moglie


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sesso meraviglioso con l'amante
> e con la moglie quindi casini
> 
> insomma l'amante mi piace un sacco fisicamente e poi dolcissima simpatica ironica
> ...


hai provato gli impacchi?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sesso meraviglioso con l'amante
> e con la moglie quindi casini
> 
> insomma l'amante mi piace un sacco fisicamente e poi dolcissima simpatica ironica
> ...


Si uno, esci le palle sul serio.


----------



## Eliade (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai provato gli impacchi?


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si uno, esci le palle sul serio.


non sono innamorato di mia moglie
storia finita
è un rapporto freddo
cordiale per i bambini

per adesso va così
i moralismi non mi servono
so di sbagliare ma adesso è più il bene che mi da questa cosa di tutto il resto
egoista? si

con amante sto been, ci divertiamo
ottimo sesso
ognuno a casa sua

è una donna speciale questo si
bellissima ma non solo
accidenti
non sarò nè il primo nè ultimo a cui capita

tu che bazzichi qui "ultimo"perchè?
sposato? fedele?

e cosa fai qui? curiosità? solo quello?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si uno, esci le palle sul serio.




esci le palle che vuol dire? tira fuori le palle?

(non sono l'autore del 3d, però anch'io faccio sesso meraviglioso col mio amante e sono fredda a casa - magari l'autore del 3d è il mio amante?)


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> esci le palle che vuol dire? tira fuori le palle?
> 
> (non sono l'autore del 3d, però anch'io faccio sesso meraviglioso col mio amante e sono fredda a casa - magari l'autore del 3d è il mio amante?)



sono autore del 3d

vuol dire scopa a casa cnhes e va tutto male se sonoa nni che provate a rimediare e se è finita martire a vita
nond itemi di separarsi i figli sono la cosa più eblla del mondo e sino che sono piccoli è dura
io non ci riesco a separarmi da loro e vederli col contagocce


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono autore del 3d
> 
> vuol dire scopa a casa cnhes e va tutto male se sonoa nni che provate a rimediare e se è finita martire a vita
> nond itemi di separarsi i figli sono la cosa più eblla del mondo e sino che sono piccoli è dura
> io non ci riesco a separarmi da loro e vederli col contagocce


Io quando leggo queste cose non capisco. Appena uno dice: hai problemi con il/la consorte? parlatene, a maggior ragione se ci sono dei figli, tutti a farsi scudo con questi ultimi.
Hai trovato da far bene fuori casa... ok. I problemi che avevi in casa li hai risolti? NO. Quindi?
Il tradimento non ha mai risolto i problemi di una coppia, ma a volte è la chiave per costringere la coppia ad affrontarli.
Altra cosa: i bambini col contagocce. Io non credo di essere una marziana, ma se mi separassi non farei mai nulla per ostacolare il rapporto tra i miei figli e il loro padre, padre che tra l'altro io ho scelto per loro. Conosco un sacco di coppie che si sono separate a causa di un tradimento o in seguito a un tradimento: i genitori continuano a fare i genitori, i traditi con il tempo si sono rifatti una vita e, parlando ovviamente di persone civili e intelligenti, tutti cercano di fare del loro meglio perchè i figli siano sereni. E i figli SONO sereni. Tu eventualmente ti devi separare da tua moglie, se tra voi è finita, mica dai tuoi figli. Nessuno dice che sia facile, o che così dovevano andare le cose, ma così sono andate... si tirano fuori le palle e si vive alla luce del sole.


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io quando leggo queste cose non capisco. Appena uno dice: hai problemi con il/la consorte? parlatene, a maggior ragione se ci sono dei figli, tutti a farsi scudo con questi ultimi.
> Hai trovato da far bene fuori casa... ok. I problemi che avevi in casa li hai risolti? NO. Quindi?
> Il tradimento non ha mai risolto i problemi di una coppia, ma a volte è la chiave per costringere la coppia ad affrontarli.
> Altra cosa: i bambini col contagocce. Io non credo di essere una marziana, ma se mi separassi non farei mai nulla per ostacolare il rapporto tra i miei figli e il loro padre, padre che tra l'altro io ho scelto per loro. Conosco un sacco di coppie che si sono separate a causa di un tradimento o in seguito a un tradimento: i genitori continuano a fare i genitori, i traditi con il tempo si sono rifatti una vita e, parlando ovviamente di persone civili e intelligenti, tutti cercano di fare del loro meglio perchè i figli siano sereni. E i figli SONO sereni. Tu eventualmente ti devi separare da tua moglie, se tra voi è finita, mica dai tuoi figli. Nessuno dice che sia facile, o che così dovevano andare le cose, ma così sono andate... si tirano fuori le palle e si vive alla luce del sole.


standing ovation!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vuol dire scopa a casa cnhes e va tutto male se sonoa nni che provate a rimediare e se è finita martire a vita



qualcuno può tradurre?


----------



## Eliade (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sesso meraviglioso con l'amante
> e con la moglie quindi casini
> 
> insomma l'amante mi piace un sacco fisicamente e poi dolcissima simpatica ironica
> ...





Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sono innamorato di mia moglie
> storia finita
> è un rapporto freddo
> cordiale per i bambini
> ...


Scusa ma se è una storia finita, il rapporto è freddo ed è cordiale per i bimbi, con l'amante va tutto alla grande e ognuno a casa propria...il problema qual'è?
Rimedi a cosa? 

PS A scanso di equivoci e polemiche, io sono single, scopo dove, come, quando mi pare e con chi mi pare (di solito evito accuratamente quelli impegnati, per principio). Vorrei tanto un uomo (che si avvicina molto ad un papero) sposato, però ci sono talmente tante di quelle zuccotte che devo pure fare la fila! :unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io quando leggo queste cose non capisco. Appena uno dice: hai problemi con il/la consorte? parlatene, a maggior ragione se ci sono dei figli, tutti a farsi scudo con questi ultimi.
> Hai trovato da far bene fuori casa... ok. I problemi che avevi in casa li hai risolti? NO. Quindi?
> Il tradimento non ha mai risolto i problemi di una coppia, ma a volte è la chiave per costringere la coppia ad affrontarli.
> Altra cosa: i bambini col contagocce. Io non credo di essere una marziana, ma se mi separassi non farei mai nulla per ostacolare il rapporto tra i miei figli e il loro padre, padre che tra l'altro io ho scelto per loro. Conosco un sacco di coppie che si sono separate a causa di un tradimento o in seguito a un tradimento: i genitori continuano a fare i genitori, i traditi con il tempo si sono rifatti una vita e, parlando ovviamente di persone civili e intelligenti, tutti cercano di fare del loro meglio perchè i figli siano sereni. E i figli SONO sereni. Tu eventualmente ti devi separare da tua moglie, se tra voi è finita, mica dai tuoi figli. Nessuno dice che sia facile, o che così dovevano andare le cose, ma così sono andate... si tirano fuori le palle e si vive alla luce del sole.


non posso pensare di svegliarmi e non trovarli più
di averli una notte a settimana
di dare loro i genitori separati
non riesco
sono figlio di separati e civili
eppure ho patito, molto
ho provato a risolverli
non riusciamo a ricompattarci come coppia
io ero stufo di freddezza
per adesso è il male minore
credimi che avrei voglia di rifarmi una vita fuori ma non posso fare questo ai figli

cmq fate più la morale a me di chi scopa per puro fare e si scopa pure la moglie

bene...


ora vado a prendere i bimbi all'asilo
ciao


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa ma se è una storia finita, il rapporto è freddo ed è cordiale per i bimbi, con l'amante va tutto alla grande e ognuno a casa propria...il problema qual'è?Rimedi a cosa? PS A scanso di equivoci e polemiche, io sono single, scopo dove, come, quando mi pare e con chi mi pare (di solito evito accuratamente quelli impegnati, per principio). *Vorrei tanto un uomo (che si avvicina molto ad un papero) sposato, però ci sono talmente tante di quelle zuccotte che devo pure fare la fila*! :unhappy:


:diavoletto:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non posso pensare di svegliarmi e non trovarli più
> di averli una notte a settimana
> di dare loro i genitori separati
> non riesco
> ...


Io sono messa come te, uguale uguale


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai provato gli impacchi?


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: mi hai levato le parole dalla tastiera:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sono innamorato di mia moglie
> storia finita
> è un rapporto freddo
> cordiale per i bambini
> ...


Hai detto tutto tu, io che altro devo aggiungere? 

Si sono sposato e fedele. 
Ma se dovessi tradire, non tradirei, perchè prima lascerei mia moglie, o perlomeno comincerei a parlare di coppia aperta, e comunque avrei un dialogo portato a capirci ed a prendere una decisione, una decisione con la persona a cui deveo rendere conto. Insomma non concepisco una vita fatta di menzogne. Ed ho il massimo rispetto per l'essere umano che sia mia moglie che sia un'altra persona anche sconosciuta.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa ma se è una storia finita, il rapporto è freddo ed è cordiale per i bimbi, con l'amante va tutto alla grande e ognuno a casa propria...il problema qual'è?
> Rimedi a cosa?
> 
> PS A scanso di equivoci e polemiche, io sono single, scopo dove, come, quando mi pare e con chi mi pare (di solito evito accuratamente quelli impegnati, per principio). *Vorrei tanto un uomo (che si avvicina molto ad un papero) sposato, *però ci sono talmente tante di quelle zuccotte che devo pure fare la fila! :unhappy:


sogna sogna...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non posso pensare di svegliarmi e non trovarli più
> di averli una notte a settimana
> di dare loro i genitori separati
> non riesco
> ...


ma non ti faccio mica la morale, figurati. Capisco bene le tue paure... ma non è che rimanendo paralizzato dalla paura risolvi, no? Ripeto... lo so che non è facile... e da quello che capisco... beh, diciamo che non hai parlato di amore per l'amante... ma davanti a te hai tre alternative: o riprovi ancora a ricompattare la coppia con tua moglie o continui così o ti tiri su le maniche e fai quello che devi fare, no? 
Hai parlato di asilo: pensi che sia meglio lasciare tutto così per qualche anno ancora? In modo che i tuoi figli abbiano un concetto meglio definito di quello che è famiglia, casa, ruolo del papà, mentre tu e tua moglie, costretti in una convivenza forzata, ogni giorno mandate giù l'amaro calice fino ad arrivare a detestarvi? 
Credi che non capisca cosa voglia dire pensare di buttare all'aria la famiglia dei propri figli?
Quando hai dei figli che non sono più i teneri fagottini, ma persone che devono cambiare abitudini consolidate, che si stanno formando un'idea di cosa sia la coppia, che ti fanno domande e pretendono anche risposte? 
Ci sono scelte difficili da fare.... per quello ci viene chiesto di farle da adulti... e rimedi non ce ne sono.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai detto tutto tu, io che altro devo aggiungere?
> 
> Si sono sposato e fedele.
> Ma se dovessi tradire, *non tradirei, perchè prima lascerei mia moglie*, o perlomeno comincerei a parlare di coppia aperta, e comunque avrei un dialogo portato a capirci ed a prendere una decisione, una decisione con la persona a cui deveo rendere conto. Insomma non concepisco una vita fatta di menzogne. Ed ho il massimo rispetto per l'essere umano che sia mia moglie che sia un'altra persona anche sconosciuta.


ciao claudio...tanto che non "ci becchiamo" 

domande:
che tipo di vita hai??? stai molto in giro? il lavoro ti porta fuori sede? stai a contatto con molta gente, uomini e donne??? il lavoro ti "costringe" a momenti mondani tipo cene, viaggi, break vari ecc.???

hai mai perso la testa per un'altra??? dopo una serie di incontri casuali o anche dopo solo una mezza chiacchierata???

cosa fai se percaso una ti fa perdere la testa una sera??? aspetti il momento clou e poi dici "scusa, fermati...vado a casa, lascio mio moglie e ritorno da te"???

mi spiego:
è troppo facile dire "io non tradisco, semmai prima lascio"...bisogna trovarcisi per dire quanto si è bravi a resistere alle tentazioni, sia quelle fisiche che sopratutto quelle CHIMICHE che spesso si tramutano in sentimentali...
dipende dalla vita che ognuno di noi fa...e ovviamente anche dal proprio modo di essere e saper resistere...

...fermo restando che l'imprenditore che per lavoro gira il mondo avrà il triplo delle tentazioni dell'impiegato postale...anche se non è scritto da nessuna parte che chi gira il mondo scopi a tignitè e l'impiegato delle poste sia un santo...

cioè, se mi vuoi dire che tu sei un fedele e vuoi rimanerci tanto di cappello...ma il "semmai prima lascio o spiego" dal mio punto di vista è una STRONXATA COLOSSALE

saluti:singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao claudio...tanto che non "ci becchiamo"
> 
> domande:
> che tipo di vita hai??? stai molto in giro? il lavoro ti porta fuori sede? stai a contatto con molta gente, uomini e donne??? il lavoro ti "costringe" a momenti mondani tipo cene, viaggi, break vari ecc.???
> ...



OH!


----------



## Ewy (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sesso meraviglioso con l'amante
> e con la moglie quindi casini
> 
> insomma l'amante mi piace un sacco fisicamente e poi dolcissima simpatica ironica
> ...


Accade quasi a tutti gli uomini credo. Quando la storia con l'amante va' avanti da un po' di tempo a risentirne sono i rapporti coniugali e non mi riferisco solo al sesso. Alcuni affermano che nonostante l'amante continuano a fare del sesso fantastico con la moglie, ma molto dipende dagli incontri amorosi con l'amante, se si spende tutto con l'amante rimane ben poco o nulla per la moglie, influiscono molto i sentimenti per l'amante, che prima o poi nascono, in fondo non siamo  macchine....Rimedi? Se vuoi evitare casini con la moglie molla l'amante, al contrario molla la moglie, non credo vi siano alternative.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao claudio...tanto che non "ci becchiamo"
> 
> domande:
> che tipo di vita hai??? stai molto in giro? il lavoro ti porta fuori sede? stai a contatto con molta gente, uomini e donne??? il lavoro ti "costringe" a momenti mondani tipo cene, viaggi, break vari ecc.???
> ...


auahuahaahhahahaha the the... 

Svolgo un lavoro che, mi permetterebbe di tradire con delle scopate che tu nemmeno ti sogni, le persone che incontro stanno qua pochi giorni o settimane, e poi vanno via, e mi sono capitate non una volta ma più volte occasioni, poi sono un bell'uomo, anzi non voglio fare il poco modesto, sono affascinate scherzoso ed ho tutto quello che una "femmina" e sottolineo femmina e non donna vuole.
Si mi sono capitate occasioni in cui potevo tradire e non una volta ma diverse volte e qua dentro lo anche scritto.

Quindi per essere ancora più chiari e sempre meno modesto, io mi sento un uomo con le palle, al contrario di tanti altri.

Chi mi conosce sa perchè sto scrivendo così, e sa che non mi piace vantarmi, ma come non scrivere una mia verità che in tanti qua hanno già letto diverse volte? e scriverla in questa maniera? visto che mi si provoca


----------



## Ewy (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahuahaahhahahaha the the...
> 
> Svolgo un lavoro che, mi permetterebbe di tradire con delle scopate che tu nemmeno ti sogni, le persone che incontro stanno qua pochi giorni o settimane, e poi vanno via, e mi sono capitate non una volta ma più volte occasioni, poi sono un bell'uomo, anzi non voglio fare il poco modesto, sono affascinate scherzoso ed ho tutto quello che una "femmina" e sottolineo femmina e non donna vuole.
> Si mi sono capitate occasioni in cui potevo tradire e non una volta ma diverse volte e qua dentro lo anche scritto.
> ...



Mai dire mai...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Mai dire mai...


Hai ragione, ma questo vale per tutti e per tutto


----------



## Ewy (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahuahaahhahahaha the the...
> 
> Svolgo un lavoro che, mi permetterebbe di tradire con delle scopate che tu nemmeno ti sogni, le persone che incontro stanno qua pochi giorni o settimane, e poi vanno via, e mi sono capitate non una volta ma più volte occasioni, poi sono un bell'uomo, anzi non voglio fare il poco modesto, sono affascinate scherzoso ed ho tutto quello che una "femmina" e sottolineo femmina e non donna vuole.
> Si mi sono capitate occasioni in cui potevo tradire e non una volta ma diverse volte e qua dentro lo anche scritto.
> ...



Un proverbio delle mie parti recita: nun sputare in cielo che in testa ti torna. In determinate situazioni bisogna trovarcisi...non sto' ad elencare i motivi che inducono a tradire ma a volte si tradisce per bisogno e non solo di sesso.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Un proverbio delle mie parti recita: nun sputare in cielo che in testa ti torna. In determinate situazioni bisogna trovarcisi...non sto' ad elencare i motivi che inducono a tradire ma a volte si tradisce per bisogno e non solo di sesso.


appunto

rossi

ewy ma ti manca o no l'amante' verità eh


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao claudio...tanto che non "ci becchiamo"
> 
> domande:
> che tipo di vita hai??? stai molto in giro? il lavoro ti porta fuori sede? stai a contatto con molta gente, uomini e donne??? il lavoro ti "costringe" a momenti mondani tipo cene, viaggi, break vari ecc.???
> ...


Però dai non generalizziamo...dei...
Ci sono dei donniaoli che sono autentici perdigiorno...
Passano la loro giornata in centri commerciali...in attesa della preda di turno...
E magari sono statali che timbrano il cartellino e poi....

Conosco per altro fior di impreditori...che non pensano a certe cose...
Per loro il tempo è denaro...

Oppure anch'io ho girato il mondo per lavoro...
Ma dati gli impegni che mi evocavano là...credimi...manco mi tirava...da quanto ero concentrato su quello che dovevo fare!

Invece io credo alla mentalità di Ultimo.

CI sono anche persone che hanno con sè stessi quel rigore morale che impedisce loro perfino di mettersi in certe occasioni eh?

Non so di questo rigore morale ho letto molto in Diletta e Sbriciolata...

Ovvio poi...noi "puttanieri" troviamo sempre facile dire al mondo...ma dei tanto fanno tutti così...

Wovl....


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahuahaahhahahaha the the...
> 
> Svolgo un lavoro che, mi permetterebbe di tradire con delle scopate che tu nemmeno ti sogni, le persone che incontro stanno qua pochi giorni o settimane, e poi vanno via, e mi sono capitate non una volta ma più volte occasioni, poi sono un bell'uomo, anzi non voglio fare il poco modesto, sono affascinate scherzoso ed ho tutto quello che una "femmina" e sottolineo femmina e non donna vuole.
> Si mi sono capitate occasioni in cui potevo tradire e non una volta ma diverse volte e qua dentro lo anche scritto.
> ...


Vero... quando hai pensato che ci stessi provando con te mi hai messo uno STOP:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma io ho dato la colpa ai capelli, mica mi sono offesa:rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Un proverbio delle mie parti recita: nun sputare in cielo che in testa ti torna. In determinate situazioni bisogna trovarcisi...non sto' ad elencare i motivi che inducono a tradire ma a volte si tradisce per bisogno e non solo di sesso.


Certo che.... devo essere chiaro? ok racconto in breve quello che, già ho raccontato diverse volte.
telefono ad una donna tramite scontrino, ci sta, mi trovo con lei in macchina quasi nudi, e mollo il tutto.
Parto per il bergamasco e mi ritrovo solo e fuori con due donne bisex, mollo il tutto.
Etc etc.. 
E non sto a raccontare ne i motivi ne le ragioni sarei troppo lungo e non ne ho il tempo ne la voglia.
Questo per farti capire che, i motivi che inducono a tradire li ho avuti.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero... quando hai pensato che ci stessi provando con te mi hai messo uno STOP:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma io ho dato la colpa ai capelli, mica mi sono offesa:rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl:


 auahahahahahahaah grrrrr auahaahahaah


----------



## Ewy (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> appunto
> 
> rossi
> 
> ewy ma ti manca o no l'amante' verità eh


Mi manca moltissimo, e' trascorso piu' di un mese, ci sono dei momenti che le telefonerei per dirle: Cucciola, vengo a prenderti. Poi la ragione prevale e dico: perche' farla soffrire ulteriormente? cosi' rientro in me e guardo avanti...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Mi manca moltissimo, e' trascorso piu' di un mese, ci sono dei momenti che le telefonerei per dirle: Cucciola, vengo a prenderti. Poi la ragione prevale e dico: perche' farla soffrire ulteriormente? cosi' rientro in me e guardo avanti...


che razionale

beato te

ma che voleva ..che mollassi tutto'
è matta?


----------



## Ewy (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che razionale
> 
> beato te
> 
> ...


No non e' matta e' single, 13 anni meno di me, si e' innamorata, diventata gelosa e possessiva, in cuor suo vorrebbe che io mollassi tutto...mai detto apertamente, la colpa e' mia, ho portato avanti la storia troppo a lungo, 13 mesi sono troppi...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> No non e' matta e' single, 13 anni meno di me, si e' innamorata, diventata gelosa e possessiva, in cuor suo vorrebbe che io mollassi tutto...mai detto apertamente, la colpa e' mia, ho portato avanti la storia troppo a lungo, 13 mesi sono troppi...


ma ogni quanto vi vedevate?

chi ha chiuso?

cmq si si devono chiudere prima se no casini cmq


----------



## Ewy (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però dai non generalizziamo...dei...
> Ci sono dei donniaoli che sono autentici perdigiorno...
> Passano la loro giornata in centri commerciali...in attesa della preda di turno...
> E magari sono statali che timbrano il cartellino e poi....
> ...


Secondo me e' la classica situazione: trovarsi nel posto giusto al momento giusto.
Nel mio caso: esco la mattina e inizio il giro dei miei clienti, sono a contatto con segretarie, direttrici, responsabili acquisti, vendite ecc., io non cerco l'approccio ma se noto un qualche atteggiamento provocatorio...il 1° giorno faccio finta di nulla ma poi....metti che quel giorno ho litigato con mia moglie perche' aveva mal di testa, o sono a terra per fatti miei, o un po' incazzato per il lavoro...puo' scattare la tempesta perfetta, o no?
in fondo l'occasione rende l'uomo ladro...


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sono innamorato di mia moglie
> storia finita
> è un rapporto freddo
> cordiale per i bambini
> ...


No, non sei solo egoista, sei solo uno stronzo figlio di mignottona. La tua amante è una donna speciale??? ma sde ha solo la figa e basta, non si possono sentire ste boiate da ragazzino pipparolo.


----------



## Ewy (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma ogni quanto vi vedevate?
> 
> chi ha chiuso?
> 
> cmq si si devono chiudere prima se no casini cmq


Ci vedevamo parecchio, alcune notti fuori ogni mese, incontri mordi e fuggi...era un crescendo pericoloso.
La decisione la abbiamo presa quasi di comune accordo, lei subito accettata poi si sa' come vanno queste cose...i ricordi affiorano...ricevo ogni tanto uno squillo anonimo ma tiro avanti, non avremmo avuto futuro...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Ci vedevamo parecchio, alcune notti fuori ogni mese, incontri mordi e fuggi...era un crescendo pericoloso.
> La decisione la abbiamo presa quasi di comune accordo, lei subito accettata poi si sa' come vanno queste cose...i ricordi affiorano...ricevo ogni tanto uno squillo anonimo ma tiro avanti, non avremmo avuto futuro...


ciao Ewy..non scrivevo da una settimana,mi ero,e ancora lo sono rotto,ma se ti leggo nn posso nn scrivere
Brisa fer l'esen,,,lo capisci vero???le single non si dovrebbero toccare,oppure io lo faccio,ma vedendole il meno possibile...ne parlavo con amico,ne ha una in citta',e una in'altra,e mi dice che sta'attento le vede ogni 2-3 mesi..per non illuderle.Ewyyyyyyy...cambia sim..dimenticalaaaaaaaa........ciaoooooooooooo


----------



## The Cheater (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahuahaahhahahaha the the...
> 
> Svolgo un lavoro che, mi permetterebbe di tradire con delle scopate che tu nemmeno ti sogni, le persone che incontro stanno qua pochi giorni o settimane, e poi vanno via, e mi sono capitate non una volta ma più volte occasioni, poi sono un bell'uomo, anzi non voglio fare il poco modesto, sono affascinate scherzoso ed ho tutto quello che una "femmina" e sottolineo femmina e non donna vuole.
> Si mi sono capitate occasioni in cui potevo tradire e non una volta ma diverse volte e qua dentro lo anche scritto.
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Però dai non generalizziamo...dei...
> Ci sono dei donniaoli che sono autentici perdigiorno...
> Passano la loro giornata in centri commerciali...in attesa della preda di turno...
> E magari sono statali che timbrano il cartellino e poi....
> ...


capisco che il mio ragionamento sia stato inteso o meglio interpretrato più sul discorso "chi può tradire, chi non vuole tradire" ma in realtà puntavo più sul concetto RESISTERE:

il concetto era: "io non tradisco, ma se un giorno dovessi prendermi una sbandata lascerò mia moglie"

...cioè...almeno che uno non è già in partenza infelice, non è che lascia la moglie alla prima sbandata...

c'è gente follemente innamorata dell'amante che però non riesce a lasciare mogli/mariti per mille ragioni

semmai dovete dirmi che uno evita di prendere sbandate, o meglio evita di trovarsi in ambienti e situazioni nei quali può capitare di essere "fregati"...

lo dico perchè il tradimento, spesso, di sicuro la prima volta, è una cosa improvvisa, estemporanea ed imprevedibile...ci si può ritrovare nel letto con un'altra pensando "ma come ci sono arrivato qui?"


----------



## Ewy (9 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Ewy..non scrivevo da una settimana,mi ero,e ancora lo sono rotto,ma se ti leggo nn posso nn scrivere
> Brisa fer l'esen,,,lo capisci vero???le single non si dovrebbero toccare,oppure io lo faccio,ma vedendole il meno possibile...ne parlavo con amico,ne ha una in citta',e una in'altra,e mi dice che sta'attento le vede ogni 2-3 mesi..per non illuderle.Ewyyyyyyy...cambia sim..dimenticalaaaaaaaa........ciaoooooooooooo


Ciao Lothar, ti ringrazio. Che dire, hai ragione ma, porca miseria, delle volte entri in gioco e non ti puoi ritirare per tantissimi motivi...tu mi capisci credo. L'errore piu' grosso secondo me e' quello di avere tirato troppo la storia, forse vedersi poco non e' una grande soluzione, bisognerebbe riuscire a capire in tempo quando e' il momento di chiudere.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar, ti ringrazio. Che dire, hai ragione ma, porca miseria, delle volte entri in gioco e non ti puoi ritirare per tantissimi motivi...tu mi capisci credo. L'errore piu' grosso secondo me e' quello di avere tirato troppo la storia, forse vedersi poco non e' una grande soluzione, bisognerebbe riuscire a capire in tempo quando e' il momento di chiudere.


Io sono ancora alle prese con la''matura'',se la tira...ma se parte abbiamo gia'detto 2ore ogni 10-15gg..tu mi parlavi di 2 volte alla settimana....troppo amico mio!!!!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (9 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io sono ancora alle prese con la''matura'',se la tira...ma se parte abbiamo gia'detto 2ore ogni 10-15gg..tu mi parlavi di 2 volte alla settimana....troppo amico mio!!!!!!!


minkia...io un totale di 16 giorni in 9 mesi...cioè, sono un principiante...

vabè...logisticamente parlando anzi ho fatto miracoli


----------



## @lex (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si uno, esci le palle sul serio.


ma soprattutto scendi il cane che lo piscio:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma soprattutto scendi il cane che lo piscio:mrgreen:


Cia' Medu'...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> minkia...io un totale di 16 giorni in 9 mesi...cioè, sono un principiante...
> 
> vabè...logisticamente parlando anzi ho fatto miracoli


ciao Cheat un saluto prima di tornare nell'inferno Lothariano per un'altra settimana...tu hai fatto anche troppo considerato che vi separava un'oceano..comunque fa'1.68 volte al mese..x 8..13.45al mese..ci batti.noi faremo si e noì,sempre che parta ...8-10 ore al mese...ahahahah.l'ammoorrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeee


----------



## @lex (9 Marzo 2012)

.


----------



## @lex (9 Marzo 2012)

.


----------



## Eliade (9 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> sogna sogna...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:





Simy ha detto:


> :diavoletto:


Zottole!
La speranza è l'ultima a morire!!!


----------



## Sole (9 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lo dico perchè il tradimento, spesso, di sicuro la prima volta, è una cosa improvvisa, estemporanea ed imprevedibile...ci si può ritrovare nel letto con un'altra pensando "ma come ci sono arrivato qui?"


Io invece penso che ogni tradimento abbia una lunga genesi e ogni traditore decida più o meno consapevolmente di fare il passo decisivo ben prima di finire a letto con l'amante... a volte ben prima di conoscerlo o di sceglierlo.

Credo che ci sia una soglia che si decide di varcare: una volta oltrepassata è difficile rientrare, ma prima di oltrepassarla ci sono mille occasioni per tornare indietro. Se non si colgono è perchè si sceglie così.

Non si impazzisce per una persona se non ci si trova nello stato d'animo adatto. Così come non ci si lascia travolgere dalla sensualità se prima non si decide di abbassare le barriere.

Io credo nel fatto che ci siano persone che decidono di essere fedeli pur essendo piacevoli o corteggiate. Io lo sono stata per 15 anni. Non sempre è stato  facile. Ma se si hanno buoni motivi per essere fedeli la fedeltà non solo è possibile, ma è anche gratificante.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sono innamorato di mia moglie
> storia finita
> è un rapporto freddo
> cordiale per i bambini
> ...




Non inventare balle che stai solo per i bambini, 
Sicuramente l'amante non vuole saperne oltre di te che solo per una scopata, per il resto ti manda dalla moglie.
FACILE!!!!
Si sincero e lascia in pace tua moglie.
Sarà dura all'inizio per lei, ma poi staranno meglio sia lei che i tuoi figli, visto che capiscono più di quanto credi.
SI UOMO tira fuori le PALLE!!!!


----------



## Leda (9 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece penso che ogni tradimento abbia una lunga genesi e ogni traditore decida più o meno consapevolmente di fare il passo decisivo ben prima di finire a letto con l'amante... a volte ben prima di conoscerlo o di sceglierlo.
> 
> Credo che ci sia una soglia che si decide di varcare: una volta oltrepassata è difficile rientrare, ma prima di oltrepassarla ci sono mille occasioni per tornare indietro. Se non si colgono è perchè si sceglie così.
> 
> ...


Anch'io la penso esattamente come te. Ma è necessario un buon grado di consapevolezza per arrivare a conclusioni come queste, e purtroppo la conoscenza di sè non è una qualità molto diffusa, cosicchè le persone spesso vengono colte alla sprovvista da se stesse e anche a posteriori non si capacitano di quel che hanno fatto o fanno di tutto per non vedere il disegno che vien fuori unendo i puntini.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece penso che ogni tradimento abbia una lunga genesi e ogni traditore decida più o meno consapevolmente di fare il passo decisivo ben prima di finire a letto con l'amante... a volte ben prima di conoscerlo o di sceglierlo.
> 
> Credo che ci sia una soglia che si decide di varcare: una volta oltrepassata è difficile rientrare, ma prima di oltrepassarla ci sono mille occasioni per tornare indietro. Se non si colgono è perchè si sceglie così.
> 
> ...


La decisione di varcare la soglia è determinante, concordo con te. In qualche modo si decide di essere "ricettivi", di aprire il cuore. 
Poi è il caso a fare il resto. 
E comunque innamorarsi veramente non è facile.
Però a volte succede...

Hiro


----------



## Sole (9 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Anch'io la penso esattamente come te. Ma è necessario un buon grado di consapevolezza per arrivare a conclusioni come queste, e purtroppo la conoscenza di sè non è una qualità molto diffusa, cosicchè le persone spesso vengono colte alla sprovvista da se stesse e anche a posteriori non si capacitano di quel che hanno fatto o fanno di tutto per non vedere il disegno che vien fuori unendo i puntini.


Hai ragione.


----------



## Sole (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La decisione di varcare la soglia è determinante, concordo con te. In qualche modo si decide di essere "ricettivi", di aprire il cuore.
> Poi è il caso a fare il resto.
> E comunque innamorarsi veramente non è facile.
> Però a volte succede...
> ...


Non dico che non ci si possa innamorare. Ma che la decisione di tradire è determinata spesso più dalla ragione che dal cuore o dai sensi. Più di quello che ci piace ammettere.

Poi, una volta che ci mettiamo in gioco e decidiamo di essere ricettivi, come dici tu, dobbiamo mettere in conto tutto. Anche di perdere la testa.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Anch'io la penso esattamente come te. Ma è necessario un buon grado di consapevolezza per arrivare a conclusioni come queste, e purtroppo la conoscenza di sè non è una qualità molto diffusa, cosicchè le persone spesso vengono colte alla sprovvista da se stesse e anche a posteriori non si capacitano di quel che hanno fatto o fanno di tutto per non vedere il disegno che vien fuori unendo i puntini.


Questo capita solo una volta, però. E' come perdere la verginità. 
Poi o si elabora, e si diventa consapevoli, o si vaga rintontiti tutta la vita.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non dico che non ci si possa innamorare. Ma che la decisione di tradire è determinata spesso più dalla ragione che dal cuore o dai sensi. Più di quello che ci piace ammettere.
> 
> Poi, una volta che ci mettiamo in gioco e decidiamo di essere ricettivi, come dici tu, dobbiamo mettere in conto tutto. Anche di perdere la testa.


Io non la chiamerei "decisione di tradire", però. Almeno per come la vedo io. 
E' decidere di essere aperti, di guardarsi intorno.
Tradisci quando fai l'incontro magico.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sesso meraviglioso con l'amante
> e con la moglie quindi casini
> 
> insomma l'amante mi piace un sacco fisicamente e poi dolcissima simpatica ironica
> ...


L'unico rimedio è trovare un equilibrio tra il dentro e il fuori..
Cosa è che ti induce ad essere così freddo a casa?
Non credi che i tuoi figli ne risentano di questa freddezza?


----------



## Sole (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non la chiamerei "decisione di tradire", però. Almeno per come la vedo io.
> E' decidere di essere aperti, di guardarsi intorno.
> Tradisci quando fai l'incontro magico.


Io ho la sensazione che quando si decide di 'essere aperti' ogni incontro diventa l'occasione giusta. Di magico ci vedo poco.

Sulla base della mia esperienza di traditrice, posso dire che gli amanti in genere sono sopravvalutati.  Il rapporto clandestino ha giá di per sè una dose di brivido e adrenalina che 
offusca un po' la realtá e ci spinge a valorizzare gli aspetti positivi dell'altro.

Per parlare di amore bisognerebbe provare a vivere una storia fuori dalla clandestinità. Poi certo, dipende molto da cosa si intende per amore.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho la sensazione che quando si decide di 'essere aperti' ogni incontro diventa l'occasione giusta. Di magico ci vedo poco.
> 
> Sulla base della mia esperienza di traditrice, posso dire che gli amanti in genere sono sopravvalutati.  Il rapporto clandestino ha giá di per sè una dose di brivido e adrenalina che
> offusca un po' la realtá e ci spinge a valorizzare gli aspetti positivi dell'altro.
> ...


La consapevolezza significa anche dare il giusto peso a tutto. Anche per amare ci vuole consapevolezza. 
Conoscere i propri limiti e quelli del partner. Sapere che la quotidianità è ben altra cosa dal vedersi ogni tanto.
La convivenza uccide tutto, ne sono convinto.
L'amore vero è quello che non potè mai essere (frase che mi è molto cara).

Hiro


----------



## Sole (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La convivenza uccide tutto, ne sono convinto.
> L'amore vero è quello che non potè mai essere (frase che mi è molto cara).
> 
> Hiro


Per me invece l'amore vero è quello che si sperimenta nella quotidianitá, quello che ti permette di misurarti non con un'immagine irreale e ideale, ma con una persona in carne ed ossa, fatta di pregi e difetti, che ti stimola e ti costringe a una continua evoluzione nella realtá.

Una persona che non è il centro del tuo mondo, ma che semplicemente ti accompagna, giorno dopo giorno, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sesso meraviglioso con l'amante
> e con la moglie quindi casini
> 
> insomma l'amante mi piace un sacco fisicamente e poi dolcissima simpatica ironica
> ...


Invece la moglie a casa deve essere tenuta al riparo di ogni sospetto per avere maggior campo libero, giusto?
Rimedi? O visto che le cose con tua moglie non sono comunque idilliache lasci andare le cose tra voi verso un rapporto più freddino (dici che ti romperà le palle?), o quando scopi con lei cerchi di eccitarti con qualche fantasia, o prova con la pastiglietta blu.


----------



## Tebe (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non la chiamerei "decisione di tradire", però. Almeno per come la vedo io.
> E' decidere di essere aperti, di guardarsi intorno.
> Tradisci quando fai l'incontro magico.


Anche io non la chiamerei decisione di tradire e per quanto riguarda l'incontro magico...per i traditori "veri" quelli seriali, la magia è molto facile.
Lothar potrebbe essere magico come Mago merlino!


----------



## Tebe (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sesso meraviglioso con l'amante
> e con la moglie quindi casini
> 
> insomma l'amante mi piace un sacco fisicamente e poi dolcissima simpatica ironica
> ...


Ho letto tutto ma non mi sembra ne abbiate parlato. Tua moglie sospetta che tu hai un altra?


----------



## The Cheater (9 Marzo 2012)

Io invece ritengo che il tradimento improvviso, immotivato, inaspettato e per nulla premeditato esista eccome...anzi per gli uomini accade spesso...

Il concetto è: non sempre c'è una spiegazione, non sempre un perché...tutti abbiano problemi nella nostra relazione, sempre ne abbiamo, anche piccoli e apparentemente insignificanti ma ci sono...e quando viviamo il tradimento ci culliamo dietro essi ma in realtà non è detto ci siano legami...

...non è che non ci siano problemi nelle coppie pienamente fedeli...anche loro hanno i loro cazzi, ma non si tradiscono!!!

Io per primo cerco scuse e attenuanti al mio tradimento, e ne trovo a bizzeffe...ma in realtà avevo un matrimonio felice come tanti ma allo stesso tempo pieno di piccoli casini come tanti...poi ho conosciuto una, abbiamo prima giocato, poi porcheggiato e in fine amoreggiato, ed è nato un amore impossibile...

...e non c'era alcuna particolare ragione...

...o forse si, c'era...ma comunque senza l'americana non mi sarei MAI sognato di mettere in dubbio il mio matrimonio...


----------



## Tebe (9 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io invece ritengo che il tradimento improvviso, immotivato, inaspettato e per nulla premeditato esista eccome...anzi per gli uomini accade spesso...
> 
> Il concetto è: non sempre c'è una spiegazione, non sempre un perché...tutti abbiano problemi nella nostra relazione, sempre ne abbiamo, anche piccoli e apparentemente insignificanti ma ci sono...e quando viviamo il tradimento ci culliamo dietro essi ma in realtà non è detto ci siano legami...
> 
> ...


Io non ho mai cercato scuse e attenuanti. Ho tradito sempre consapevole e senza sensi di colpa. I traditori ragionano così. Scusa ma non ricordo. L'americana è stata il tuo primo tradimento?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me invece l'amore vero è quello che si sperimenta nella quotidianitá, quello che ti permette di misurarti non con un'immagine irreale e ideale, ma con una persona in carne ed ossa, fatta di pregi e difetti, che ti stimola e ti costringe a una continua evoluzione nella realtá.
> 
> Una persona che non è il centro del tuo mondo, ma che semplicemente ti accompagna, giorno dopo giorno, nel bene e nel male.


Quello della quotidianità è l'amore ingenuo, puro, vergine. Esiste finchè si è chiusi nel nido d'amore, sulla nuvoletta, tra alti e bassi, in nome della purezza: la casa, i figli, la famiglia. E' perfetto, confortante, rassicurante. Il sogno che ci hanno insegnato da bambini, quello con cui siamo cresciuti, quello che abbiamo inseguito convinti e testardi. 
Ma sono pochi quelli che riescono a farcela. Quelli che non vengono buttati giù dal letto violentemente, a scoprire che il sogno è finito. E quel sogno smette di esistere quando ti svegli. E non torna mai più. 
Guai a svegliarsi. Nulla sarà mai come prima.
L'amore diventa altra cosa. 
Ma sempre bella e appagante... Amare dà sempre gioia.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non ho mai cercato scuse e attenuanti. Ho tradito sempre consapevole e senza sensi di colpa. I traditori ragionano così. Scusa ma non ricordo. L'americana è stata il tuo primo tradimento?


Si e ad oggi l'ultimo

Comunque non parlavo di sensi di colpa ma della spasmodica ricerca del "perché" al tradimento visto che tanti sostengono che alla base di ogni tradimento c'è una ragione...e io non sono d'accordo...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io non la chiamerei decisione di tradire e per quanto riguarda l'incontro magico...per i traditori "veri" quelli seriali, la magia è molto facile.
> Lothar potrebbe essere magico come Mago merlino!


Certo. Ma io parlavo di innamorarsi, non dei giri sulla giostra.


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si e ad oggi l'ultimo
> 
> Comunque non parlavo di sensi di colpa ma della spasmodica ricerca del "perché" al tradimento visto che tanti *sostengono che alla base di ogni tradimento c'è una ragione...e io non sono d'accordo..*.


Ok.
per il neretto concordo pienamente ma per i non traditori è difficile, anzi impossibile da capire. Devono, giustamente, darsi una spiegazione "logica" su qualcosa che proprio è lontano dalle loro corde.
Anche perchè il forum insegna...sono ben pochi qui i traditori come me, a cui non manca nulla (ma a tutti manca qualcosa e non tutti tradiscono) eppure...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo. *Ma io parlavo di innamorarsi*, non dei giri sulla giostra.


E qui alzo le mani. faccio fatica a comprendere un tradimento mischiato all' amore. Decade proprio l'idea di tradimento per me.
Giri sulla giostra appunto...


----------



## lemon (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sesso meraviglioso con l'amante
> e con la moglie quindi casini
> 
> insomma l'amante mi piace un sacco fisicamente e poi dolcissima simpatica ironica
> ...


lasciare la moglie per una vita di sesso e ironia e simpatia con l'amante! Bisogna osare...


----------



## Sabina (10 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si e ad oggi l'ultimo
> 
> Comunque non parlavo di sensi di colpa ma della spasmodica ricerca del "perché" al tradimento visto che tanti sostengono che *alla base di ogni tradimento c'è una ragione...e io non sono d'accordo*...



Ogni comportamento ha una causa e un effetto. 
Anche la ricerca di emozioni in leggerezza e' una causa... che può nascondere motivazioni più profonde.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> capisco che il mio ragionamento sia stato inteso o meglio interpretrato più sul discorso "chi può tradire, chi non vuole tradire" ma in realtà puntavo più sul concetto RESISTERE:
> 
> il concetto era: "io non tradisco, ma se un giorno dovessi prendermi una sbandata lascerò mia moglie"
> 
> ...


The.. parliamoci chiaro, e senza pensare che qualcuno voglia offendere ok ?
Tu parli di resistere, e probabilmente pensi a te che non hai resistito, bene! qua sta la differenza tra te e me, tu hai un cervello tra le cosce, io lo uso diversamente, ( uso questo tono perchè sono un tradito e se permetti, usare questi toni servono a far realizzare quello che si è! ) 

Poi fai esempi di sbandate et simili, credo che nella maggioranza dei casi, il tradimento avviene per motivi intrinsechi a quello che sono la vita familiare e il passato avuto, ( e solo pochi riescono ad analizzare questo.) Il fattore innamoramento tra amanti è una presa per il culo, una maniera per dare una motivazione valida "nel tempo" alla cazzata che si fa, nota quanti traditori quando vengono scoperti, sembra che abbiamo scoperto non tanto l'amore che avevano per il coniuge, ma quanto la carta vetrata liscia!  
Se il tradimento avviene per come dici te, cioè ci si ritrova in una situazione dove ormai ci si è dentro... bhe avvenuto il tradimento, ci si dovrebbe leggere dentro sul serio stavolta, e capire lo sbaglio che si è fatto, ma questo non conviene quasi mai farlo.


----------



## Sole (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quello della quotidianità è l'amore ingenuo, puro, vergine. Esiste finchè si è chiusi nel nido d'amore, sulla nuvoletta, tra alti e bassi, in nome della purezza: la casa, i figli, la famiglia. E' perfetto, confortante, rassicurante. Il sogno che ci hanno insegnato da bambini, quello con cui siamo cresciuti, quello che abbiamo inseguito convinti e testardi.
> Ma sono pochi quelli che riescono a farcela. Quelli che non vengono buttati giù dal letto violentemente, a scoprire che il sogno è finito. E quel sogno smette di esistere quando ti svegli. E non torna mai più.
> Guai a svegliarsi. Nulla sarà mai come prima.
> L'amore diventa altra cosa.
> Ma sempre bella e appagante... Amare dà sempre gioia.


Al contrario, non è affatto un amore puro e vergine quello che ha radici nella realtà e nella quotidianitá. È un amore che si misura con i problemi, i tradimenti, la dimensione umana di chi ci sta accanto. Un amore molto più terreno e vero che si spinge oltre l'immagine ideale che abbiamo in testa.

Nell'amore noi cerchiamo un completamento, un appagamento ai nostri bisogni, un ideale di perfezione che non esiste. Chi si innamora dell'amante si innamora di un'illusione. Per me l'unico amore possibile è quello che fa i conti con la dimensione della realtá, quello che non ci costringe ad appoggiarci, ma che ci fa camminare da soli.

Tutto il resto è un contorno infantile e frivolo di cui abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Anch'io la penso esattamente come te. Ma è necessario un buon grado di consapevolezza per arrivare a conclusioni come queste, e purtroppo la conoscenza di sè non è una qualità molto diffusa, cosicchè le persone spesso vengono colte alla sprovvista da se stesse e anche a posteriori non si capacitano di quel che hanno fatto o fanno di tutto per non vedere il disegno che vien fuori unendo i puntini.


Ed è per questo motivo che, bisogna cercare di andare avanti nel rapporto di coppia.
Tutti possiamo sbagliare, ma pochi hanno le palle per non continuare.
A meno che! da quello accaduto, non si capisce che, siamo propensi per la poligamia e questo non da fastidio, ed a questo punto, basta essere sinceri con se stessi e con gli altri. Certo non è facile, ma cosa nella vita è facile se non la si vuole?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La consapevolezza significa anche dare il giusto peso a tutto. Anche per amare ci vuole consapevolezza.
> Conoscere i propri limiti e quelli del partner. Sapere che la quotidianità è ben altra cosa dal vedersi ogni tanto.
> La convivenza uccide tutto, ne sono convinto.
> L'amore vero è quello che non potè mai essere (frase che mi è molto cara).
> ...


L'amore vero è quello che scegli! con pregi, difetti, tradimenti, schiaffi, parolacce, passeggiate in un parco, un film visto in due, bollette e quant'altro è la vita! 
La cosa difficile è essere corrisposti.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> The.. parliamoci chiaro, e senza pensare che qualcuno voglia offendere ok ?
> Tu parli di resistere, e probabilmente pensi a te che non hai resistito, bene! qua sta la differenza tra te e me, tu hai un cervello tra le cosce, io lo uso diversamente, ( uso questo tono perchè sono un tradito e se permetti, usare questi toni servono a far realizzare quello che si è! )
> 
> Poi fai esempi di sbandate et simili, credo che nella maggioranza dei casi, il tradimento avviene per motivi intrinsechi a quello che sono la vita familiare e il passato avuto, ( e solo pochi riescono ad analizzare questo.) Il fattore innamoramento tra amanti è una presa per il culo, una maniera per dare una motivazione valida "nel tempo" alla cazzata che si fa, nota quanti traditori quando vengono scoperti, sembra che abbiamo scoperto non tanto l'amore che avevano per il coniuge, ma quanto la carta vetrata liscia!
> Se il tradimento avviene per come dici te, cioè ci si ritrova in una situazione dove ormai ci si è dentro... bhe avvenuto il tradimento, ci si dovrebbe leggere dentro sul serio stavolta, e capire lo sbaglio che si è fatto, ma questo non conviene quasi mai farlo.


Si tradisce per mille motivi e anche senza motivo, solo per puro desiderio sessuale

Ci si può innamorare dell'amante...come fai a dire di no??? Cioè, che ne sai tu???

Riguardo al cervello che ho tra le gambe...non è un cervello ma un pisello e non decide lui per me...ragioniamo tutti con il cervello solo che il tuo vive in una galassia e il mio in un'altra...


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> capisco che il mio ragionamento sia stato inteso o meglio interpretrato più sul discorso "chi può tradire, chi non vuole tradire" ma in realtà puntavo più sul concetto RESISTERE:
> 
> il concetto era: "io non tradisco, ma se un giorno dovessi prendermi una sbandata lascerò mia moglie"
> 
> ...



...addirittura!!
Ma com'è che a me non è mai capitato? 
Eppure mi vedo uguale a qualsiasi altro essere umano.
Forse che riesco a riflettere soltanto un pochino di più?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Al contrario, non è affatto un amore puro e vergine quello che ha radici nella realtà e nella quotidianitá. È un amore che si misura con i problemi, i tradimenti, la dimensione umana di chi ci sta accanto. Un amore molto più terreno e vero che si spinge oltre l'immagine ideale che abbiamo in testa.
> 
> Nell'amore noi cerchiamo un completamento, un appagamento ai nostri bisogni, un ideale di perfezione che non esiste. Chi si innamora dell'amante si innamora di un'illusione. Per me l'unico amore possibile è quello che fa i conti con la dimensione della realtá, quello che non ci costringe ad appoggiarci, ma che ci fa camminare da soli.
> 
> Tutto il resto è un contorno infantile e frivolo di cui abbiamo bisogno.


La purezza finisce quando arriva il tradimento. Che sia fisico, economico, intellettuale. Questo volevo dire. Da quel momento le cose cambiano. E diventa una lotta per restare o andare. 
E' amore questo ? Lottare per restare facendosi violenza ? NO. 
E' amore andare via ? Ovviamente no, è scegliere se stessi. 
Ed è proprio quello che hai detto tu che dovrebbe essere acquisito come consapevolezza: la perfezione che non esiste. INutile menarsela. Abbiamo bisogno di una compagnia per il viaggio. L'amore è altra cosa.
Ho elaborato tutt'altra consapevolezza in proposito. 
Ognuno è figlio della propria storia.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'amore vero è quello che scegli! con pregi, difetti, tradimenti, schiaffi, parolacce, passeggiate in un parco, un film visto in due, bollette e quant'altro è la vita!
> La cosa difficile è essere corrisposti.


E sfido...... !!!! Quella diventa una società per la sopravvivenza.
Importante, certo. Forse non se ne può fare a meno.
Ma permettetemi di avere un'altra idea dell'amore.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E sfido...... !!!! Quella diventa una società per la sopravvivenza.
> Importante, certo. Forse non se ne può fare a meno.
> Ma permettetemi di avere un'altra idea dell'amore.


No! diventa maturità diventa crescita.
Permetto si, anche se non mi compete farlo, ma lo permetto ai giovani ed a chi vuole sognare, e sognando sbaglia! ma chi non sogna ?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No! diventa maturità diventa crescita.
> Permetto si, anche se non mi compete farlo, ma lo permetto ai giovani ed a chi vuole sognare, e sognando sbaglia! ma chi non sogna ?


Chi non sogna è già morto.
E c'è tempo per morire.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si tradisce per mille motivi e anche senza motivo, solo per puro desiderio sessuale
> 
> Ci si può innamorare dell'amante...come fai a dire di no??? Cioè, che ne sai tu???
> 
> Riguardo al cervello che ho tra le gambe...non è un cervello ma un pisello e non decide lui per me...ragioniamo tutti con il cervello solo che il tuo vive in una galassia e il mio in un'altra...


Devo scrivere nuovamente le stesse cose? che siamo tutti diversi? che c'è chi vuole fingere e chi no? che c'è chi si racconta palle e chi invece non vuole raccontarsele? 
Chi si innamora dell'amante, può farlo! ma ne prenda atto! e tutte le conseguenze, che non se stia la a masturbarsi con falsi sogni


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chi non sogna è già morto.
> E c'è tempo per morire.


Infatti scrissi: chi non sogna?
Già c'è tempo per morire. e chi non lascia tracce importanti nella vita, almeno abbia il coraggio di viverla senza maschere.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

In questo thread ho visto che ci sono cinque stelle, che sono ?


----------



## Sole (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La purezza finisce quando arriva il tradimento. Che sia fisico, economico, intellettuale. Questo volevo dire. Da quel momento le cose cambiano. E diventa una lotta per restare o andare.
> E' amore questo ? Lottare per restare facendosi violenza ? NO.
> E' amore andare via ? Ovviamente no, è scegliere se stessi.
> Ed è proprio quello che hai detto tu che dovrebbe essere acquisito come consapevolezza: la perfezione che non esiste. INutile menarsela. Abbiamo bisogno di una compagnia per il viaggio. L'amore è altra cosa.
> ...



Ma se l'amore per essere tale deve restare incompiuto, allora l'amore non esiste, perchè per me non esiste niente che non sia reale.

Il tradimento non uccide l'amore, lo trasforma...e ti trasforma, ti fa aprire gli occhi sul fatto che quello che cercavi è pura illusione. Io non posso permettermi di farmi governare da un'illusione, da qualcosa di romanticamente incompiuto. Non in questa fase della vita, almeno. Non dopo aver acquisito certe consapevolezze.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma se l'amore per essere tale deve restare incompiuto, allora l'amore non esiste, perchè per me non esiste niente che non sia reale.
> 
> Il tradimento non uccide l'amore, lo trasforma...e ti trasforma, ti fa aprire gli occhi sul fatto che quello che cercavi è pura illusione. Io non posso permettere alla mia vita di farmi governare da un'illusione, da qualcosa di romanticamente incompiuto. Non in questa fase della vita, almeno. Non dopo aver acquisito certe consapevolezze.


Si, sono profondamente convinto che l'amore, per essere tale, deve restare incompiuto.


----------



## Sole (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si, sono profondamente convinto che l'amore, per essere tale, deve restare incompiuto.



Ma allora diventa qualcosa su cui proietti qualcosa di te, i tuoi bisogni, i tuoi desideri, le tue aspirazioni...vista così sembra più una malattia che un sentimento profondo e radicato.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma se l'amore per essere tale deve restare incompiuto, allora l'amore non esiste, perchè per me non esiste niente che non sia reale.
> 
> Il tradimento non uccide l'amore, lo trasforma...e ti trasforma, ti fa aprire gli occhi sul fatto che quello che cercavi è pura illusione. Io non posso permettermi di farmi governare da un'illusione, da qualcosa di romanticamente incompiuto. Non in questa fase della vita, almeno. Non dopo aver acquisito certe consapevolezze.


E' giusto non farsi governare dall'illusione. E allora cosa ?
La mia risposta è la consapevolezza del concetto dell'amore necessariamente incompiuto.
Qual'è la tua ?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma allora diventa qualcosa su cui proietti qualcosa di te, i tuoi bisogni, i tuoi desideri, le tue aspirazioni...vista così sembra più una malattia che un sentimento profondo e radicato.


Perchè, tu credi non aver proiettato te stessa, i tuoi sogni e i tuoi bisogni, nella tua storia ?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè, tu credi non aver proiettato te stessa, i tuoi sogni e i tuoi bisogni, nella tua storia ?


Credo ti abbia già risposto : Ma se l'amore per essere tale deve restare incompiuto, allora l'amore non esiste, perchè per me non esiste niente che non sia reale.

Il tradimento non uccide l'amore, lo trasforma...e ti trasforma, ti fa aprire gli occhi sul fatto che quello che cercavi è pura illusione. Io non posso permettermi di farmi governare da un'illusione, da qualcosa di romanticamente incompiuto. Non in questa fase della vita, almeno. Non dopo aver acquisito certe consapevolezze.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo ti abbia già risposto : Ma se l'amore per essere tale deve restare incompiuto, allora l'amore non esiste, perchè per me non esiste niente che non sia reale.
> 
> Il tradimento non uccide l'amore, lo trasforma...e ti trasforma, ti fa aprire gli occhi sul fatto che quello che cercavi è pura illusione. Io non posso permettermi di farmi governare da un'illusione, da qualcosa di romanticamente incompiuto. Non in questa fase della vita, almeno. Non dopo aver acquisito certe consapevolezze.


Ok, allora ha detto che l'amore non esiste, credevo fosse stata una provocazione...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' giusto non farsi governare dall'illusione. E allora cosa ?
> La mia risposta è la consapevolezza del concetto dell'amore necessariamente incompiuto.
> Qual'è la tua ?


Anche io credo che l'amore vero sia quello incompiuto...
Ed è il più bello.... Forse credo nelle favole ma come tali tali devono rimanere...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ok, allora ha detto che l'amore non esiste, credevo fosse stata una provocazione...


Non credo abbia asserito questo, credo che vuole dire che l'amore si evolve, magari per ognuno di noi in maniera diversa, perchè anche se sembriamo uguali, uguali non siamo, ma nonostante tutto ognuno di noi vive nella sua maniera il concetto di amore, e credo voglia dire che quell'amore incompiuto quell'amore romantico, lo abbiamo avuto tutti o quasi, ma ci rendiamo conto che nella realtà e soprattutto dopo un tradimento che esso cambia! e cambia in una maniera viva e reale.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche io credo che l'amore vero sia quello incompiuto...
> Ed è il più bello.... Forse credo nelle favole ma come tali tali devono rimanere...


Ma l'amore E' una favola. 
Il resto è cruda sopravvivenza, duro sacrificio.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non credo abbia asserito questo, credo che vuole dire che l'amore si evolve, magari per ognuno di noi in maniera diversa, perchè anche se sembriamo uguali, uguali non siamo, ma nonostante tutto ognuno di noi vive nella sua maniera il concetto di amore, e credo voglia dire che quell'amore incompiuto quell'amore romantico, lo abbiamo avuto tutti o quasi, ma ci rendiamo conto che nella realtà e soprattutto dopo un tradimento che esso cambia! e cambia in una maniera viva e reale.


Ma se cambia (e certo che cambia !!!) cosa diventa ? L'ho detto prima: una lotta. Una galera.
Lo chiamate ancora amore ?
Ribadisco, esiste solo per quei fortunati che non sono stati costretti a svegliarsi.


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma l'amore E' una favola.
> Il resto è cruda sopravvivenza, duro sacrificio.


Concordo


----------



## lunaiena (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma l'amore E' una favola.
> *Il resto è cruda sopravvivenza, duro sacrificio.*


Veramente.... Quindi ogni tanto perchè uno non si puó vivere la sua favola....
È come leggere un bel libro che sai che avrà una fine e quando sará finito ti mancherà ...


----------



## Eliade (10 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lo dico perchè il tradimento, spesso, di sicuro la prima volta, è una cosa improvvisa, estemporanea ed imprevedibile...*ci si può ritrovare nel letto con un'altra pensando "ma come ci sono arrivato qui?"*


...sonnambulismo, ovviamente...
Bisogna sbarrare la porta di casa quando si va a dormire, o si rischia di ritrovarsi nel letto del vicino di casa...:condom:


----------



## Sabina (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si, sono profondamente convinto che l'amore, per essere tale, deve restare incompiuto.


Così e' un amore per qualcosa di ideale che esiste solo dentro di te. E' un amore che tu proietti al di fuori di te stesso... e' un amore per te stesso. L'amore non e' questo. E' amare e' vedere l'altro "nudo" davanti a te con tutti i suoi difetti e le sue ombre e amarlo comunque.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Così e' un amore per qualcosa di ideale che esiste solo dentro di te. E' un amore che tu proietti al di fuori di te stesso... e' un amore per stesso. L'amore non e' questo. E' amare e' vedere l'altro "nudo" davanti a te con tutti i suoi difetti e le sue ombre e amarlo comunque.


Ma quest'ultima cosa che hai detto non entra affatto in conflitto con il mio concetto di amore. Anzi lo "irrobustisce". Certo, amare è vedere l'altro "nudo" davanti a te e amarlo con tutti i suoi difetti. Quello che io sottolineo, e che mi differenzia da alcune altre posizioni espresse qui sopra, è la necessità di non consumare il sentimento nella dolorosa e noiosa condivisione quotidiana.
Non farlo diventare un contratto, un'azienda.
Tutto qui.


----------



## stellina (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E sfido...... !!!! Quella diventa una società per la sopravvivenza.
> Importante, certo. Forse non se ne può fare a meno.
> Ma permettetemi di avere un'altra idea dell'amore.


:up:


----------



## stellina (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma quest'ultima cosa che hai detto non entra affatto in conflitto con il mio concetto di amore. Anzi lo "irrobustisce". Certo, amare è vedere l'altro "nudo" davanti a te e amarlo con tutti i suoi difetti. Quello che io sottolineo, e che mi differenzia da alcune altre posizioni espresse qui sopra, è la necessità di non consumare il sentimento nella dolorosa e noiosa condivisione quotidiana.
> Non farlo diventare un contratto, un'azienda.
> Tutto qui.


io vivo una società con mio marito e ho un amante. con lui vorrei qualcosa di più romantico, la società ce l'ho già.
ma avere qualcosa di più romantico vuol dire condividere, cercarsi...condividere anche il dolore perchè siamo esseri umani. cioè tu se stai male non ne parli con la tua amante? forse non ho capito io oggi sconnessa...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> io vivo una società con mio marito e ho un amante. con lui vorrei qualcosa di più romantico, la società ce l'ho già.
> ma avere qualcosa di più romantico vuol dire condividere, cercarsi...condividere anche il dolore perchè siamo esseri umani. cioè tu se stai male non ne parli con la tua amante? forse non ho capito io oggi sconnessa...


Nono, è esattamente come dici tu. Io la mia donna (non parlo di mia moglie...) la cerco tutti i giorni, anzi più volte al giorno, e parlo di tutto. E voglio che lei mi parli di tutto, problemi compresi. Anzi, soprattutto quelli. La capacità di ascoltarsi, il cercarsi spesso, anche solo per un "ti amo", fanno molto in una relazione d'amore in cui non c'è convivenza. 
Direi che fanno il grosso della differenza rispetto al giro sulla giostra.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma quest'ultima cosa che hai detto non entra affatto in conflitto con il mio concetto di amore. Anzi lo "irrobustisce". Certo, amare è vedere l'altro "nudo" davanti a te e amarlo con tutti i suoi difetti. Quello che io sottolineo, e che mi differenzia da alcune altre posizioni espresse qui sopra, è la necessità di non consumare il sentimento nella dolorosa e noiosa condivisione quotidiana.
> Non farlo diventare un contratto, un'azienda.
> Tutto qui.


Sai cosa è che ha rovinato la mia storia d'amore ?....Il matrimonio e quando me lo dicevano io non ci credevo.....
Mi dicevano:"il matrimonio è la tomba dell'amore"...vedrai che cambierà tutto....
Ed era così ora quella favola si è trasformata in quotidianità, e questo non si può cambiare ...
MIo marito rimane la persona più importante della della mia vita ...
Ma io ho bisogno di vivere le mie favole e quando queste si trasformano in realtà in quotidianità le chiudo...
Che queste siano storie di sesso ,e non...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sai cosa è che ha rovinato la mia storia d'amore ?....Il matrimonio e quando me lo dicevano io non ci credevo.....
> Mi dicevano:"il matrimonio è la tomba dell'amore"...vedrai che cambierà tutto....
> Ed era così ora quella favola si è trasformata in quotidianità, e questo non si può cambiare ...
> MIo marito rimane la persona più importante della della mia vita ...
> ...


Non posso che quotarti. La penso come te. Tuttavia anche le favole alla lunga stancano: il mio sogno è una relazione profonda che resista al tempo senza cadere nella banale quotidianità.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non posso che quotarti. La penso come te. Tuttavia anche le favole alla lunga stancano: *il mio sogno è una relazione profonda che resista al tempo senza cadere nella banale quotidianità*.



Purtroppo anche il mio , e difficile però....
Perchè dopo un po c'è questa smania di voler stare insieme a tutti i costi....


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Purtroppo anche il mio , e difficile però....
> Perchè dopo un po c'è questa smania di voler stare insieme a tutti i costi....


Io ci sto provando, e dico che ce la si può fare. 
Certo, occorre molta consapevolezza, saggezza, pazienza, capacità di introspezione e dialogo.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma se cambia (e certo che cambia !!!) cosa diventa ? L'ho detto prima: una lotta. Una galera.
> Lo chiamate ancora amore ?
> Ribadisco, esiste solo per quei fortunati che non sono stati costretti a svegliarsi.


Il tuo concetto lo capisco, e lo capisco bene, visto che, ancora sono in piena "bollitura" 
Ma leggiti il blog di Rabarbaro che al momento è a inizio pagina.
E poi un'altra cosa, cosa c'è di più bello che, riuscire a vincere se stessi , vincere il bambino romantico che esisteva, e sapere che la realtà ti appartiene? cosa c'è di più bello di sapere che tu! vuoi o non vuoi, sai tenere fede a quello che sono i tuoi principi iniziali! cosa c'è di più bello che riuscire a capire svegliandosi che, nonostante tutto, nonostante sai che l'amore incompiuto non esiste, non sei stato te a distruggerlo. Il tutto riporta soltanto ad una semplice affermazione, L'unica persona a cui devo rendere conto, sono soltanto io! e fino a quando qualcuno non mi farà notare i miei sbagli, sarò fiero ed avrò stima di quello che sono, ed avrò quella voglia di vivere che compete a chi ama la vita, vita che è fatta di dolori come di piaceri.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Tebe Lunapiena.
Mi spiegate perchè avete affermato che la vita è dolore e sacrificio.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ...sonnambulismo, ovviamente...
> Bisogna sbarrare la porta di casa quando si va a dormire, o si rischia di ritrovarsi nel letto del vicino di casa...:condom:



 auahahhaahahahaahahahah


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebe Lunapiena.
> Mi spiegate perchè avete affermato che la vita è dolore e sacrificio.


Io ho quotato che l'amore è una favola ed il resto è cruda sopravvivenza e duro sacrificio.
Perchè per me, l'amore idealizzato è solo quello delle favole dove nessuno si tradisce e tutto è perfetto.
Ma vivere in coppia è sacrificio e anche dolore.(di varia intensità e vari livelli. 
Perchè non si va sempre d'accordo. Perchè si è diversi. Perchè ci sono sempre compromessi da fare.
Perchè non tutto è  rosa.
E vivere vuol dire sacrificio di qualcosa di se per stare in comunità. Soprattutto con chi ami.
Ovviamente mia esperienza personale.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io ho quotato che l'amore è una favola ed il resto è cruda sopravvivenza e duro sacrificio.
> Perchè per me, l'amore idealizzato è solo quello delle favole dove nessuno si tradisce e tutto è perfetto.
> Ma vivere in coppia è sacrificio e anche dolore.(di varia intensità e vari livelli.
> Perchè non si va sempre d'accordo. Perchè si è diversi. Perchè ci sono sempre compromessi da fare.
> ...


No non accetto questa risposta, forse perchè non la capisco bene. 
Provo a spiegare quello che ho capito ok? : dici che l'amore non esiste, perchè il vero amore sarebbe quello delle favole dei cartoni animati etc .. dove non si tradisce e dove tutto è perfetto, giusto? 
Poi dici che vivere è sacrificio, vivere in coppia è sacrificio e anche piacere, giusto ?

Ora la mia riflessione a riguardo: se Tebe dice che il vero amore esiste solo nelle favole, e se sappiamo che le favole non esistono, che senso ha dire tutto ciò?
Poi dici che se ami vuol dire anche soffrire oltre che trarne piacere , che se ami devi sacrificarti ed a vari livelli. Cioè fai capire che tu! hai capito che il vero amore va oltre la fantasia va oltre le favole, che il vero amore è compromesso, è soffrire gioire, insomma mi sembra che forse nemmeno tu riesci a capire o far finta di capire quello che già sai e che forse non vuoi ammettere.
Sbaglio Tebe ?


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No non accetto questa risposta, forse perchè non la capisco bene.
> Provo a spiegare quello che ho capito ok? : dici che l'amore non esiste, perchè il vero amore sarebbe quello delle favole dei cartoni animati etc .. dove non si tradisce e dove tutto è perfetto, giusto?
> Poi dici che vivere è sacrificio, vivere in coppia è sacrificio e anche piacere, giusto ?
> 
> ...


No...io non ho detto che il vero amore esiste solo nelle favole. E' l'immagine del vero amore da favola che NON esiste ( e ripeto..per me)
Io posso amare alla disperazione qualcuno, ma con quel qualcuno ci saranno prima o poi litigi. Ci saranno cose che faranno soffrire. E tanto. Ci possono essere rotture più o meno gravi.
Ci sono compromessi da affrontare, pesanti o meno pesanti.
Un amore da favola è quello tra Biancaneve e il principe azzurro dove mai si litiga, dove tutto sono appunto felici e contenti.
Il vero amore è compromesso a vari livelli con il suo bel bagaglio di delusioni.
E anche momenti indimenticabili.
Scusami...ma non capisco cosa vuoi dire tu...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No...io non ho detto che il vero amore esiste solo nelle favole. E' l'immagine del vero amore da favola che NON esiste ( e ripeto..per me)
> Io posso amare alla disperazione qualcuno, ma con quel qualcuno ci saranno prima o poi litigi. Ci saranno cose che faranno soffrire. E tanto. Ci possono essere rotture più o meno gravi.
> Ci sono compromessi da affrontare, pesanti o meno pesanti.
> Un amore da favola è quello tra Biancaneve e il principe azzurro dove mai si litiga, dove tutto sono appunto felici e contenti.
> ...


auahhahuahahaaaaaahhaah scusa se rido.
Aspè prima mi calmo poi rileggo e se devo rispondere rispondo.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No...io non ho detto che il vero amore esiste solo nelle favole. E' l'immagine del vero amore da favola che NON esiste ( e ripeto..per me)
> Io posso amare alla disperazione qualcuno, ma con quel qualcuno ci saranno prima o poi litigi. Ci saranno cose che faranno soffrire. E tanto. Ci possono essere rotture più o meno gravi.
> Ci sono compromessi da affrontare, pesanti o meno pesanti.
> Un amore da favola è quello tra Biancaneve e il principe azzurro dove mai si litiga, dove tutto sono appunto felici e contenti.
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhahuahahaaaaaahhaah scusa se rido.
> Aspè prima mi calmo poi rileggo *e se devo rispondere rispondo*.


In che senso?
E perchè ti devi calmare?
Non mi sembra di avere scritto una barzelletta...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> In che senso?
> E perchè ti devi calmare?
> Non mi sembra di avere scritto una barzelletta...


Non farci caso. Ma alcune volte viaggio con la fantasia, e questa fantasia spesso mi fa vedere oltre quello che si trova scritto, ed è stata questa fantasia a farmi ridere, non certo quello che hai scritto.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io ho quotato che l'amore è una favola ed il resto è cruda sopravvivenza e duro sacrificio.
> Perchè per me, l'amore idealizzato è solo quello delle favole dove nessuno si tradisce e tutto è perfetto.
> Ma vivere in coppia è sacrificio e anche dolore.(di varia intensità e vari livelli.
> Perchè non si va sempre d'accordo. Perchè si è diversi. Perchè ci sono sempre compromessi da fare.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
ANche mia esperienza...bloggo questo tuo post!

Per esempio sai...sono il primo a dire...che...per stare con un uomo come me...ci vuole una pazienza infinita!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2012)

*Tebe e Ultimo*

Ultimo Tebe parla dell'amore che serve per vivere in coppia, tu Ultimo parli dell'amore che ti sei sforzato di mettere nella coppia.
Ultimo da tante cose che tu scrivi, io leggo la tua immane sofferenza per essere stato ferito dall'azione di tua moglie.

Tebe ti sta solo dicendo che con sane iniezioni dell'amore pratico che dipinge lei...supererai quel dolore e sofferenza.

In definitiva Tebe parla di un amore molto cristiano!
Che è amare fino a dare la vita!
Ma non nel senso casso mi uccido per te...ma infondo vita tra noi due...quando tu stai seminando delusione, apatia e morte...

Vedi Ultimo...
Noi non sappiamo quali siano stati i pianti, le sofferenze attraverso cui è passata Tebe...
Giustamente di quelli non ama parlare!


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> ANche mia esperienza...bloggo questo tuo post!
> 
> Per esempio sai...sono il primo a dire...che...per stare con un uomo come me...*ci vuole una pazienza infinita!*


ahahahahah! Non ne dubito caro Conte! 
Io invece sono un angioletto!!!
Brava buona e sempre zitta!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo Tebe parla dell'amore che serve per vivere in coppia, tu Ultimo parli dell'amore che ti sei sforzato di mettere nella coppia.
> Ultimo da tante cose che tu scrivi, io leggo la tua immane sofferenza per essere stato ferito dall'azione di tua moglie.
> 
> Tebe ti sta solo dicendo che con sane iniezioni dell'amore pratico che dipinge lei...supererai quel dolore e sofferenza.
> ...


No, non amo parlarne, hai ragione...Ma ci sono state cose gravissime che credo poche donne potrebbero perdonare.
Mattia ha toccato il fondo con il tradimento, non per il tradimento in sè, ma per le motivazioni.
E' stato un uomo di merda, ma la cosa importante è che ha capito.


----------



## Sole (10 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non credo abbia asserito questo, credo che vuole dire che l'amore si evolve, magari per ognuno di noi in maniera diversa, perchè anche se sembriamo uguali, uguali non siamo, ma nonostante tutto ognuno di noi vive nella sua maniera il concetto di amore, e credo voglia dire che quell'amore incompiuto quell'amore romantico, lo abbiamo avuto tutti o quasi, ma ci rendiamo conto che nella realtà e soprattutto dopo un tradimento che esso cambia! e cambia in una maniera viva e reale.


Esattamente.


----------



## Sole (10 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Così e' un amore per qualcosa di ideale che esiste solo dentro di te. E' un amore che tu proietti al di fuori di te stesso... e' un amore per stesso. L'amore non e' questo. E' amare e' vedere l'altro "nudo" davanti a te con tutti i suoi difetti e le sue ombre e amarlo comunque.


Lo penso anch'io.

Aggiungo che l'amore per l'altro non può prescindere dalla conoscenza dell'altro. Non puoi amare davvero qualcuno che non conosci pienamente, che non hai visto nei suoi momenti più neri, che non ti ha ferito, deluso, stancato e annoiato almeno una volta.

Senz'altro c'è sempre un margine di inconoscibilità, una parte dell'altro che ci sfugge. Ma dobbiamo giungere a quella soglia, se vogliamo amare davvero.

Quella incompiuta, se mai, è la passione. La passione che brucia, scuote, fa uscire di testa, ma è sempre e comunque a proprio uso e consumo, proiezione di un'immagine creata a misura dei nostri bisogni e che, soprattutto, non tollera frustrazioni. Un amore molto infantile, questo, a mio avviso.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io.
> 
> Aggiungo che l'amore per l'altro non può prescindere dalla conoscenza dell'altro. Non puoi amare davvero qualcuno che non conosci pienamente, che non hai visto nei suoi momenti più neri, che non ti ha ferito, deluso, stancato e annoiato almeno una volta.
> 
> ...


Con questa chiave di lettura è certamente infantile. Ma, se ti riferivi ai miei commenti, non hai interpretato correttamente. 
La conoscenza dell'altro ci può essere anche senza convivenza. Anzi, un amore a cui non si chiede all'altro nulla di concreto, di materiale, è un amore in cui ci si mette tutto se stessi. In cui si tira fuori tutto se stessi con molta facilità.
Ed è esattamente l'opposto di un amore infantile. Pensaci.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Esattamente.


Esattamente un bel nulla. Perchè non hai chiarito, non avete chiarito. Era amore, ok. L'avete avuto tutto. Ma ora, adesso, cosa è diventato ? Come lo vivete ? E soprattutto, lo vivete ancora come un amore nel presente ?


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Io ho quotato che l'amore è una favola ed il resto è cruda sopravvivenza e duro sacrificio.
> Perchè per me, l'amore idealizzato è solo quello delle favole dove nessuno si tradisce e tutto è perfetto.*
> Ma vivere in coppia è sacrificio e anche dolore.(di varia intensità e vari livelli.
> Perchè non si va sempre d'accordo. Perchè si è diversi. Perchè ci sono sempre compromessi da fare.
> ...



Ho evidenziato queste tue frasi e ci ho riflettuto su.
D'accordo che sia così e l'ho scoperto in modo brutale, ma c'è una incongruenza non trascurabile sulla ineluttabilità dei tradimenti.
Se allora è scontato, quasi fisiologico, che una coppia non trovi il suo completamento stando insieme, che non gli sia sufficiente allora perché ostinarsi a credere nella convivenza stabile o nel matrimonio?
Nel "sarà per sempre"? 
Eppure ci crediamo fermamente all'inizio dei giochi e anche dopo le batoste un filo di speranza non vuole mai abbandonarci.
Sarà perché l'amore delle favole è così bello e la vita così cruda da metterci sempre un po' in temenza?


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, non amo parlarne, hai ragione...Ma ci sono state cose gravissime che credo poche donne potrebbero perdonare.
> Mattia ha toccato il fondo con il tradimento, non per il tradimento in sè, *ma per le motivazioni.*
> E' stato un uomo di merda, ma la cosa importante è che ha capito.



Tebe, Tebe...ora devi tirarle fuori queste motivazioni: almeno una.
Daiiiii!!


----------



## Sole (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esattamente un bel nulla. Perchè non hai chiarito, non avete chiarito. Era amore, ok. L'avete avuto tutto. Ma ora, adesso, cosa è diventato ? Come lo vivete ? E soprattutto, lo vivete ancora come un amore nel presente ?


Prima di tutto cerca di darti una calmata che non è il caso di agitarsi eh!

Seconda cosa, io non capisco cosa dovrei chiarire con te. Come posso spiegarti l'infinita gamma di sentimenti e sensazioni che provo nei confronti di mio marito? Non posso. Sono troppi e troppo intensi. Da quasi vent'anni, ormai, facciamo l'amore con passione, ridiamo insieme, condividiamo mille passioni, siamo in perfetta sintonia nell'educazione dei figli... e sì, ogni tanto lo guardo e scorgo le sue miserie, le cose che mi fanno arrabbiare e che non sopporto.

Non provo un briciolo di rancore nei suoi confronti, ho ben chiare, dopo 2 anni di terapia, le motivazioni che ci hanno spinti a condividere la vita, so i motivi per cui lui mi ha tradita e ho finalmente compreso perchè oggi sono io a farlo.

Può essere che non sia amore, ma è l'unica forma di amore che conosco. Non credo che possa esistere amore al di fuori di una vita vissuta insieme e condivisa, al di fuori di mille tempeste affrontate e superate insieme... non so come chiamare tutto questo. So che da mesi ormai non dico a mio marito che lo amo, perchè non voglio dirglielo. Ma decine di volte queste parole me le ritrovo sulla punta della lingua e devo ricacciarle indietro.

Certo, non è l'amore che sognavo da ragazzina. Semplicemente l'amore che sognavo da ragazzina non esiste. L'ho capito oggi, a quasi quarant'anni.

Poi sai, questa è la mia visione della cosa, io rispetto la tua e se non ti va di dibattere me ne farò una ragione!


----------



## Sabina (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma quest'ultima cosa che hai detto non entra affatto in conflitto con il mio concetto di amore. Anzi lo "irrobustisce". Certo, amare è vedere l'altro "nudo" davanti a te e amarlo con tutti i suoi difetti. Quello che io sottolineo, e che mi differenzia da alcune altre posizioni espresse qui sopra, è la necessità di non consumare il sentimento nella dolorosa e noiosa condivisione quotidiana.
> Non farlo diventare un contratto, un'azienda.
> Tutto qui.


Interessante... perciò cosa proporresti? Quale sarebbe la tua proposta di relazione di coppia? E in questa relazione come si va ad inserire la coppia genitoriale? O vale solo per le coppie non genitoriali?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Prima di tutto cerca di darti una calmata che non è il caso di agitarsi eh!
> 
> Seconda cosa, io non capisco cosa dovrei chiarire con te. Come posso spiegarti l'infinita gamma di sentimenti e sensazioni che provo nei confronti di mio marito? Non posso. Sono troppi e troppo intensi. Da quasi vent'anni, ormai, facciamo l'amore con passione, ridiamo insieme, condividiamo mille passioni, siamo in perfetta sintonia nell'educazione dei figli... e sì, ogni tanto lo guardo e scorgo le sue miserie, le cose che mi fanno arrabbiare e che non sopporto.
> 
> ...


Ma ti sembra che non stia dibattendo ? A me pare che lo stiamo facendo e con grande interesse e partecipazione. Scusami se ti è sembrato che avessi perso la calma, non era affatto così. E' il mio modo di interloquire, con fervore ma senza ostilità, ci mancherebbe altro.... il pc non riesce a far percepire le sfumature... . 
Per il resto, da quanto leggo, comprendo che sei nel pieno del tormento; leggo di due anni di analisi e di una situazione complicata in cui, comunque, traspare con chiarezza che tu ami ancora tuo marito. 
Io ne sono uscito, per fortuna, e vedo le cose con molta serenità. Credo che a bocce ferme e situazioni risolte le elaborazioni possano essere diverse. Almeno parlo per me, neh ?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Interessante... perciò cosa proporresti? Quale sarebbe la tua proposta di relazione di coppia? E in questa relazione come si va ad inserire la coppia genitoriale? O vale solo per le coppie non genitoriali?


La mia proposta è una relazione ognuno a casa sua, semplice !!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Interessante... perciò cosa proporresti? Quale sarebbe la tua proposta di relazione di coppia? E in questa relazione come si va ad inserire la coppia genitoriale? O vale solo per le coppie non genitoriali?


PS: è chiaro che mi riferisco a coppie senza figli o a coppie con figli "ricomposte" dopo rispettive separazioni.


----------



## Sabina (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La mia proposta è una relazione ognuno a casa sua, semplice !!!!



E i figli?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> E i figli?


Ognuno con i propri, nella routine quotidiana. Tutti insieme solo nelle vacanze e nelle occasioni importanti.


----------



## Sole (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra che non stia dibattendo ? A me pare che lo stiamo facendo e con grande interesse e partecipazione. Scusami se ti è sembrato che avessi perso la calma, non era affatto così. E' il mio modo di interloquire, con fervore ma senza ostilità, ci mancherebbe altro.... il pc non riesce a far percepire le sfumature... .
> Per il resto, da quanto leggo, comprendo che sei nel pieno del tormento; leggo di due anni di analisi e di una situazione complicata in cui, comunque, traspare con chiarezza che tu ami ancora tuo marito.
> Io ne sono uscito, per fortuna, e vedo le cose con molta serenità. Credo che a bocce ferme e situazioni risolte le elaborazioni possano essere diverse. Almeno parlo per me, neh ?


Eppure se ripenso agli ultimi due anni, questo per me è il periodo in cui mi sento più serena. Non mi sento affatto tormentata!

Forse perchè prendo finalmente le cose per quelle che sono.


----------



## Eliade (10 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahhaahahahaahahahah


Ma sei più scioccato o divertito?
Ero serissima comunque! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ognuno con i propri, nella routine quotidiana. Tutti insieme solo nelle vacanze e nelle occasioni importanti.


E sei i due hanno un figlio in comune?


----------



## Sabina (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ognuno con i propri, nella routine quotidiana. Tutti insieme solo nelle vacanze e nelle occasioni importanti.


Ipotizzando questa come relazione ideale, se ci fossero dei figli in comune cosa si fa?


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tebe, Tebe...ora devi tirarle fuori queste motivazioni: almeno una.
> Daiiiii!!


Ot
Circa un anno prima del suo tradimento mi sono ammalata. Io ho reagito ironeggiando e curandomi. Lui piangendo e dicendo "Se muori cosa faccio?"
Curavo me e curavo la paura di lui. 
Non ha retto.
Fine ot


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E sei i due hanno un figlio in comune?


Ma che domanda.... se si fa un figlio vuol dire che si è nella fase in cui si crede di farcela.


----------



## Eliade (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che domanda.... se si fa un figlio vuol dire che si è nella fase in cui si crede di farcela.


No dico...se i due, vivendo ognuno a casa propria assieme agli altri figli, volesse un figlio? Oppure se arrivasse non previsto? Che si fa?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No dico...se i due, vivendo ognuno a casa propria assieme agli altri figli, volesse un figlio? Oppure se arrivasse non previsto? Che si fa?


Ti ho già risposto: volere un figlio significa crederci ad una convivenza. 
Se, invece, arriva non previsto.... per chi la pensa come me sarebbe la rovina. Son cavoli amari.


----------



## Eliade (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti ho già risposto: volere un figlio significa crederci ad una convivenza.


 Quindi ammetti una sorta di famiglia allargata?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quindi ammetti una sorta di famiglia allargata?


E certo, è una possibilità praticata da tanti, e non c'è nulla di male. Io non la vivrei, ma per chi vuole un figlio in comune, in presenza di altri, non vedo altra soluzione.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Prima di tutto cerca di darti una calmata che non è il caso di agitarsi eh!
> 
> Seconda cosa, io non capisco cosa dovrei chiarire con te. Come posso spiegarti l'infinita gamma di sentimenti e sensazioni che provo nei confronti di mio marito? Non posso. Sono troppi e troppo intensi. Da quasi vent'anni, ormai, facciamo l'amore con passione, ridiamo insieme, condividiamo mille passioni, siamo in perfetta sintonia nell'educazione dei figli... e sì, ogni tanto lo guardo e scorgo le sue miserie, le cose che mi fanno arrabbiare e che non sopporto.
> 
> ...


Tutto ciò che dici è molto bello.....
Ma perchè dico io ti devi ricacciare dentro quelle parole ....se ti senti di dirle dille no!
Lascia perdere quella forma di orgoglio che corrode e che non lascia fluire quel che di bello c'è stato e c'è....
ecco quel che non capisco è il tuo problema .....
Allora se qualcuno parla male di tuo marito ,sempre in base a quello che hai descritto tu, tu lo difendi a spada tratta....
Dopo venti anni la tua vita con lui da quanto decrivi non ha problemi,dopo due anni di terapia hai ben chiaro tutto,non hai rancori ma cosa vuoi di più .....
Mi sembra che per raggiungere il tuo apice tu voglia che quest'uomo esaudisca tutte le tue esigenze in modo assoluto,
anche se queste non sono le sue...
Solo perchè a te sembra di esaudire le sue ....

Questa per lo meno è la mia visione.....


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ipotizzando questa come relazione ideale, se ci fossero dei figli in comune cosa si fa?



Ciao..Sabina

Conosco una coppia che ce la fà....
Lei è rimasta vedova da giovane con una figlia piccola .....
Ha intrapreso qualche anno dopo una relazione da cui ha avuto un'altra figlia ora la figlia più grande ha 17 anni l'altra ne ha 14....
Stanno insieme ma vivono separati ....
Per decisioni di lei
Lui una persona eccezionale sempre presente ....
L'unica cosa che poi si distingue dalle altre coppie è il non dormire e il non risvegliersi insieme ogni notte e ogni giorno ....


----------



## Sole (11 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi sembra che per raggiungere il tuo apice tu voglia che quest'uomo esaudisca tutte le tue esigenze in modo assoluto
> anche se queste non sono le sue...
> Solo perchè a te sembra di esaudire le sue ....
> 
> Questa per lo meno è la mia visione.....


Mi trovi il post in cui ho scritto che voglio di più da mio marito? Perchè a me non sembra di essermi mai lamentata di lui.

Posso aver scritto, in passato, di essere in difficoltá o in confusione...ma credo che dopo quello che ho scoperto di lui potesse starci 

Io non  ho esigenze che lui possa soddisfare, ogni esigenza me la soddisfo da sola, se posso, e se non posso chiedo, consapevole che gli altri possono dirmi di no 

Ecco, io non capisco quello che tu non capisci, davvero.

Ah, vorrei sottolineare che non mi rifiuto di dire ti amo a mio marito per orgoglio, ma perchè so le aspettative che lui ha nei miei confronti, so che quello che per me sarebbe un impulso in un momento di trasporto, per lui avrebbe un significato molto più profondo. E io preferisco essere prudente, aspettare finchè i nostri modi di amarci saranno più simili...lui ora è molto preso, io sono decisamente più distaccata.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eppure se ripenso agli ultimi due anni, questo per me è il periodo in cui mi sento più serena. Non mi sento affatto tormentata!
> 
> Forse perchè prendo finalmente le cose per quelle che sono.


Quale uomo o donna Sa con esattezza le cose come sono e che cosa sono?
Più andiamo avanti nella vita più muta il nostro sguardo e così mutano le cose.

E fu così che da giovani e direi vergini percepiamo l'amore in un modo, poi questo viene vissuto in un altro, e lì si concretizza, in forme e maniere.

Ma trovo che la più alta forma di hubris dell'essere umano sia credere di sapere come sono le cose.

Diremo che l'uomo si sforza di rappresentarsele, di accettarle, di dare loro una forma che non incuta a lui timore, che le rende comprensibili, innocue...

Le persone seriamente convinte di prendere le cose per quello che sono...sono di una rigidità spaventosa, e di necessità passano la vita impoverendosi anzichè arricchendosi.

Quante volte ho pensato che le cose fossero in un modo e invece " a ben guarare" erano in un altro?

Tutti noi ci rappresentiamo lo sfondo della nostra esistenza come un paesaggio statico, invece esso può cambiare i suoi connotati ogni giorno, alla luce di eventi tristi che stravolgono quel paesaggio, o la nascita di nuovi elementi che lo arricchiscono.

Ed è così che l'uomo si impoverisce: vede sorgere una nuova piantina, ma siccome non la conosce e stona con quel paesaggio, la toglie dicendosi...di sicuro sarà un'erbaccia.


----------



## Sole (11 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quale uomo o donna Sa con esattezza le cose come sono e che cosa sono?
> Più andiamo avanti nella vita più muta il nostro sguardo e così mutano le cose.
> 
> E fu così che da giovani e direi vergini percepiamo l'amore in un modo, poi questo viene vissuto in un altro, e lì si concretizza, in forme e maniere.
> ...



C'è una bella differenza tra credere di sapere come sono le cose e cercare di prenderle per come sono, senza avere in testa idee preconfezionate.

Una differenza abissale.

Perció non capisco come si leghi al mio questo tuo bellissimo post.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi trovi il post in cui ho scritto che voglio di più da mio marito? Perchè a me non sembra di essermi mai lamentata di lui.
> 
> Posso aver scritto, in passato, di essere in difficoltá o in confusione...ma credo che dopo quello che ho scoperto di lui potesse starci
> 
> ...


Questo non avevo capito e soprattutto che tu eri più distaccata.....


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebe Lunapiena.
> Mi spiegate perchè avete affermato che la vita è dolore e sacrificio.



Perchè la vita non è tutti vissero felici e contenti....
La vita è ci vuole tanto sacrificio per vivere felici e questo non sempre è possibile è dura tirare avanti in due ,all'inizio è tutto bello sei trasportato dal cuore che ti fa vivere in un ambiente in apparenza protetto e sereno,ma poi quando escono le rispettive personalità capisci che non esiste il NOI ma il TU e IO...
E' doloroso e difficile accettare l'altro per quello che è, e non per quello che fa...
In questi 23anni passati con la stessa persona siamo passati in mezzo a tanti dolori e sacrifici che molte volte nè uno nè l'altro se ne è neppure accorto....
Accordi ,compromessi taciti per evitare inutili e interminabili discussioni.....
Ma  questi dolori e sacrifici servono per lottare e andare avanti in una cosa che, almeno per me , ho cominciato e voglio portare a termine, mi sono serviti a capire che la persona che ho scelto è il mio incastro ....


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo Tebe parla dell'amore che serve per vivere in coppia, tu Ultimo parli dell'amore che ti sei sforzato di mettere nella coppia.
> Ultimo da tante cose che tu scrivi, io leggo la tua immane sofferenza per essere stato ferito dall'azione di tua moglie.
> 
> Tebe ti sta solo dicendo che con sane iniezioni dell'amore pratico che dipinge lei...supererai quel dolore e sofferenza.
> ...


Che peccato conte! avevo scritto una risposta alla quale anche te saresti rimasto a bocca aperta.
Ma in questo forum come nella vita ci si stanca di esporsi, ci si stanca di leggere stronzate, ed apparire deboli, e quindi ho cancellato. 
Rimane comunque una mia convinzione che, la favola a cui credevo, ed a cui ho dato realtà, è una favola reale che ho saputo vivere e rendere reale, favola che io ho saputo rendere vera. Ma solo io  
Per capirci meglio, le favole di biancaneve di cui facciamo accenno io ho avuto la forza di viverla. 
E cosa conta di più di se stessi e la propria realtà e ciò che si vuole?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che peccato conte! avevo scritto una risposta alla quale anche te saresti rimasto a bocca aperta.
> Ma in questo forum come nella vita ci si stanca di esporsi, ci si stanca di leggere stronzate, ed apparire deboli, e quindi ho cancellato.
> Rimane comunque una mia convinzione che, la favola a cui credevo, ed a cui ho dato realtà, è una favola reale che ho saputo vivere e rendere reale, favola che io ho saputo rendere vera. Ma solo io
> Per capirci meglio, le favole di biancaneve di cui facciamo accenno io ho avuto la forza di viverla.
> E cosa conta di più di se stessi e la propria realtà e ciò che si vuole?


Ma sei proprio sicuro solo tu?
Cazzo.
Più impariamo ( e parlo per me perchè è una cosa difficilissima per me) a metterci dal punto di vista dell'altro che sta con noi, più vediamo una montagna di cose di cui, ehm non sospettavamo mai l'esistenza.

Amico mio...
Io...mi trovo benissimo dentro il mio vestito...sto da re...da papa...da dio...

E quando tento di indossare abiti che sono di altri e non miei...che le cose si complicano...

Potrei ragionare dicendo...ah casso ma guarda gli altri portano tutti vestiti fatti male...no?

Poi se vuoi mi ostino a vivere nel paese dei balocchi...
Ma devo ottemprerare il fatto che la tragedia è sempre dietro l'angolo...


----------



## Kid (12 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sesso meraviglioso con l'amante
> e con la moglie quindi casini
> 
> insomma l'amante mi piace un sacco fisicamente e poi dolcissima simpatica ironica
> ...


Una bustina di Stronzodin due volte al dì, rigorosamente dopo i pasti.


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Una bustina di Stronzodin due volte al dì, rigorosamente dopo i pasti.



:carneval:

Lo Stronzodin dovevo ancora sentirlo :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> Lo Stronzodin dovevo ancora sentirlo :carneval:


E Penetryl Mioduro?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sei proprio sicuro solo tu?
> Cazzo.
> Più impariamo ( e parlo per me perchè è una cosa difficilissima per me) a metterci dal punto di vista dell'altro che sta con noi, più vediamo una montagna di cose di cui, ehm non sospettavamo mai l'esistenza.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Una bustina di Stronzodin due volte al dì, rigorosamente dopo i pasti.


LOL Posso domandare le controindicazioni? non per me comunque


----------



## Kid (13 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> LOL Posso domandare le controindicazioni? non per me comunque


Eiaculazione precoce, sudorazioni, capogiri, occasionali perdite di capelli, distaccamento del pene.


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sesso meraviglioso con l'amante
> e con la moglie quindi casini
> 
> insomma l'amante mi piace un sacco fisicamente e poi dolcissima simpatica ironica
> ...


aspetta che passi.


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai provato gli impacchi?


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma se l'amore per essere tale deve restare incompiuto, allora l'amore non esiste, perchè per me non esiste niente che non sia reale.
> 
> Il tradimento non uccide l'amore, lo trasforma...e ti trasforma, ti fa aprire gli occhi sul fatto che quello che cercavi è pura illusione. Io non posso permettermi di farmi governare da un'illusione, da qualcosa di romanticamente incompiuto. Non in questa fase della vita, almeno. Non dopo aver acquisito certe consapevolezze.



quanto è saggia sta donna:up:


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

*tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ot
> Circa un anno prima del suo tradimento mi sono ammalata. Io ho reagito ironeggiando e curandomi. Lui piangendo e dicendo "Se muori cosa faccio?"
> Curavo me e curavo la paura di lui.
> Non ha retto.
> Fine ot





!!!!!!!!!!


come stai oggi Tebe?


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> quanto è saggia sta donna:up:


Nella pratica è tutto più complicato però.


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> come stai oggi Tebe?


Bene come allora:mrgreen:


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Eiaculazione precoce, sudorazioni, capogiri, occasionali perdite di capelli, distaccamento del pene.


 per fortuna che almeno  la perdita dei capelli è occasionale!!


----------



## Billythekid (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bene come allora:mrgreen:






mmmm...


----------



## Diletta (17 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bene come allora:mrgreen:




Tebe, volevo ringraziarti della risposta specifica alla mia domanda.
Sei una gran donna, al di là di tutto.:up:


----------

